

European startups need to be valued higher – in more ways than one - Avalaxy
http://thenextweb.com/insider/2013/02/16/european-startups-need-to-be-celebrated-for-success/

======
nasalgoat
We have the same issues in Canada - startups don't get the same press or
exposure. My current company does 100x the traffic of our nearest competitor,
yet it's their names that show up in TechCrunch articles because we're not in
the Valley.

